
Knock-Knock Door Lock: Unlocking your door with a secret knock sequence - Breadmaker
http://urn.kb.se/resolve?urn=urn:nbn:se:kth:diva-279814
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
This is a genius bit of 'bored at home' hacking.

Some other links to similar projects.

[https://www.instructables.com/id/Secret-Knock-Detecting-
Door...](https://www.instructables.com/id/Secret-Knock-Detecting-Door-Lock/)

[https://hackaday.com/2020/05/25/secret-knock-unlocks-
door/](https://hackaday.com/2020/05/25/secret-knock-unlocks-door/)

------
cocktailpeanuts
"One day, Ali Baba is at work collecting and cutting firewood in the forest,
when he happens to overhear a group of 40 thieves visiting their stored
treasure. Their treasure is in a cave, the mouth of which is sealed by a huge
rock. It opens on the magic words "open sesame" and seals itself on the words
"close sesame". When the thieves are gone, Ali Baba enters the cave himself
and takes a single bag of gold coins home."

